# [SOLVED] driver for hp photosmart c3100 series



## fuadrhmn (Oct 1, 2007)

i am looking for drivers for my printer 'hp photosmart c3100 series'. i went to the hp website, it gave me other printer series numbers but not c3100. 

operating system is windows xp media centre edition


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: driver for hp photosmart c3100 series*

This should get you going.
http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Look...pe=s-002&h_query=c3100+&submit.x=9&submit.y=2


----------



## fuadrhmn (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: driver for hp photosmart c3100 series*

cheers


----------

